# Just a quick note to everyone



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My host changed locations, and the site experienced downtime yesterday evening.

The IP changed so you're probably going to have to readd your favorites and shortcuts.

Just a little FYI. :computer:


----------

